# белый ворон



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn, quoting Bikerman:           


> «А последствия этой словесности таковы: общественное мнение еврейства всего мира отвернулось от России и повернуло в сторону большевиков»; «когда хорошо известный нам, старый, заслуженный еврейский общественный деятель – *белый ворон* – предложил в одной из европейских столиц высокому еврейскому сановнику духовного звания организовать протест против казней православных священников в России [т е. в СССР], тот, подумав, ответил ему, что это значило бы бороться против большевиков, чего он не считает возможным делать, так как падение большевицкой власти приведёт к еврейским погромам».


Is белый ворон the same thing as белая ворона? (a weirdo, an outlier)


----------



## GCRaistlin

Возможно, тут обыгрывается, с одной стороны, нонконформизм этого деятеля, а с другой - его седая голова.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Is белый ворон the same thing as белая ворона? (a weirdo, an outlier)


белая ворона
(Ювенал)
white crow (raven); rara avis; rare bird; outsider
- Значит, куришь, Виктор? - спросил Бессонов... - Мне восемнадцать, отец. В училище все курили. Я не могу быть белой вороной. (Ю. Бондарев, Горячий снег) — 'So you've started smoking, Victor?' Bessonov was unpleasantly surprised... 'I'm eighteen now, father. Everyone smoked at the school. I couldn't be an outsider.'
Ивана Антоновича очень смущало, а иногда и попросту выводило из себя его странное положение. Он был среди раненых солдат как бы "белой вороной". (С. Крутилин, Косой дождь) — At times Ivan Antonovich felt indignant, at others furious, that he should be reduced to such a strange position. He was a 'white raven' among the rank and file.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> белая ворона
> (Ювенал)
> white crow (raven); rara avis; rare bird; outsider
> - Значит, куришь, Виктор? - спросил Бессонов... - Мне восемнадцать, отец. В училище все курили. Я не могу быть белой вороной. (Ю. Бондарев, Горячий снег) — 'So you've started smoking, Victor?' Bessonov was unpleasantly surprised... 'I'm eighteen now, father. Everyone smoked at the school. I couldn't be an outsider.'
> Ивана Антоновича очень смущало, а иногда и попросту выводило из себя его странное положение. Он был среди раненых солдат как бы "белой вороной". (С. Крутилин, Косой дождь) — At times Ivan Antonovich felt indignant, at others furious, that he should be reduced to such a strange position. He was a 'white raven' among the rank and file.


But Rossett have you heard of белый ворон? not белая ворона?


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> But Rossett have you heard of белый ворон? not белая ворона?


Sure.
Белый ворон
<...>

Белый Ворон
<...>


----------



## nizzebro

It is белая ворона normally, when the point is someone out of the picture of overall look/agreement.
I agree with GCRaistlin - it's not clear, whether it is just a masculine option applied to the idiom, or a hint to an elder, or both. To me, this белый ворон sounds as if a native American's nickname (or Slavic (pseudo)pagan nickname if you like).


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> белый ворон sounds as if a native American's nickname (or Slavic (pseudo)pagan nickname if you like).


В русской традиции «белый ворон» сопрягается скорее с «чёрным вороном», чем с «белой вороной». Но не стоит забывать, что «ворон» и «ворона « принадлежат к разным биологическим видам. И у каждого вида есть свои самцы и самки. Тем не менее, идиоматическая нагрузка «белой вороны» неизбежно переносится и на «белого ворона» - особенно, если нужно подчеркнуть мужской род персонажа. Хорошим примером может послужить Нуреев в предвзятой оптике британского кинорежиссёра:

Википедия — свободная энциклопедия › wiki
Нуреев. Белый ворон
«Нуреев. Белый ворон» (англ. The White Crow) — британский кинофильм 2018 года режисс ...


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> В русской традиции «белый ворон» сопрягается скорее с «чёрным вороном», чем с «белой вороной». Но не стоит забывать, что «ворон» и «ворона « принадлежат к разным биологическим видам. И у каждого вида есть свои самцы и самки. Тем не менее, идиоматическая нагрузка «белой вороны» неизбежно переносится и на «белого ворона» - особенно, если нужно подчеркнуть мужской род персонажа. Хорошим примером может послужить Нуреев в предвзятой оптике британского кинорежиссёра:


Я не пойму ничего из вашей этно-био-балетной компиляции. Не все смотрели этот фильм -  и я не могу смотреть его только ради того, чтобы понять, о чем речь. Так в чём сопряжение белого и черного воронов? И что в итоге значит "белый ворон" у Солженицына: почему не ворона? Если вы хотите сказать, что это для придания благородства одиночеству, то я согласен. Только одно дело, когда это  интрига в заголовке кинокартины, и другое - когда это определение внутри формального в целом текста - где нет никаких зацепок к именно такому прочтению. Или вы имеете в виду что-то вроде "ангел среди демонов"?


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> В русской традиции «белый ворон» сопрягается скорее с «чёрным вороном», чем с «белой вороной». Но не стоит забывать, что «ворон» и «ворона « принадлежат к разным биологическим видам. И у каждого вида есть свои самцы и самки. Тем не менее, идиоматическая нагрузка «белой вороны» неизбежно переносится и на «белого ворона» - особенно, если нужно подчеркнуть мужской род персонажа. Хорошим примером может послужить Нуреев в предвзятой оптике британского кинорежиссёра:
> 
> Википедия — свободная энциклопедия › wiki
> Нуреев. Белый ворон
> «Нуреев. Белый ворон» (англ. The White Crow) — британский кинофильм 2018 года режисс ...


ворон это raven по-английски, а ворона crow. Если дирижёры того фильма так перевели белый ворон, все равно не правильно.


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> ворон это raven по-английски, а ворона crow. Если дирижёры того фильма так перевели белый ворон, все равно не правильно.


Вы имеете в виду режиссеров?

Это же английский фильм. Почему российские прокатчики не перевели название как "Белая ворона", непонятно.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Это же английский фильм. Почему российские прокатчики не перевели название как "Белая ворона", непонятно.


Речь идёт о Рудольфе Нурееве, вот и поставили соответствующий акцент.

«Rudolf Khametovich Nureyev was a Soviet-born ballet dancer and choreographer. Nureyev is regarded by some as the greatest male ballet dancer of his generation». Wikipedia


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Речь идёт о Рудольфе Нурееве, вот и поставили соответствующий акцент.


Соответствующий чему?


----------



## pimlicodude

Maroseika said:


> Вы имеете в виду режиссеров?
> 
> Это же английский фильм. Почему российские прокатчики не перевели название как "Белая ворона", непонятно.


Да, извините, режиссёры.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Соответствующий чему?


Акцент в виде окончания, соответствующего мужскому роду. «Вороной» Нуреева в данном контексте назвать не получается.
Вероятно, это были не прокатчики, а переводчики.


----------



## Vovan

pimlicodude said:


> Is белый ворон the same thing as белая ворона? (a weirdo, an outlier)


Yes. Here's an interesting example, where "белый ворон" and "белая ворона" are used interchangeably and placed literally side by side:
_Положение Арнольда Марголина особенное. Своего рода "белый ворон" - еврей в лагере петлюровской погромной демократии. Автобиография этой "белой", подлинно белой вороны несложна._​<...>​_Марголин типичный белогвардеец  по всему восприятию русской революции. _(М. Рафес, рецензия на книгу А. Марголина "Украина и политика Антанты", 1923 г.)​


----------



## pimlicodude

Vovan said:


> Yes. Here's an interesting example, where "белый ворон" and "белая ворона" are used interchangeably and placed literally side by side:
> _Положение Арнольда Марголина особенное. Своего рода "белый ворон" - еврей в лагере петлюровской погромной демократии. Автобиография этой "белой", подлинно белой вороны несложна._ (М. Рафес, рецензия на книгу А. Марголина "Украина и политика Антанты", 1923 г.)​


Солженицын тоже пишет об Арнольде Марголине в "Двести Лет Вместе". Он был присяжным поверенным в процессе Бейлиса (в котором обвинён известный еврей в убийстве мальчика.)


----------



## Vovan

Maroseika said:


> Почему российские прокатчики не перевели название как "Белая ворона", непонятно.


Они довольно часто так поступают, разве нет?  Причем просто так, из чисто субъективных соображений. 
На мой взгляд, это не всегда плохо.

Что же касается главного героя фильма, балетмейстера Нуреева, то журнал _Time _писал в 2019 году в связи с выходом картины:


> _*The White Crow*_ — which *was a childhood nickname for Nureyev, because he was unusual* — charts Nureyev’s story from his life of poverty in the Russian city of Ufa to his historic escape to France. (The True Story Behind the Rudolf Nureyev Movie 'The White Crow')


Очень вероятно, что прозвище у героя в детстве было все-таки "белая ворона", а не "белый ворон".

Кстати, еще до выхода фильма в российский прокат в СМИ его называли именно "Белая ворона" (что, конечно, вполне естественно и предсказуемо).


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Очень вероятно, что прозвище у героя в детстве было все-таки "белая ворона", а не "белый ворон".
> 
> Кстати, еще до выхода фильма в российский прокат в СМИ его называли именно "Белая ворона" (что, конечно, вполне естественно и предсказуемо).


Иногда следует подумать и о политкорректности в данном вопросе. Возможно, поэтому в окончательной редакции появился «ворон».


----------



## nizzebro

Просто название фильма "белая ворона" звучало бы как нормальная (мело)драма о простом парне/девушке, возможно подростке - т.е. что-то "ближе к народу"... Потому у нас импортные социальные технологии и не проходят (и мы все на коленях должны благодарить Советы за то, что изжили в массах симпатию ко всякого рода аристократизму - за которой стоит лишь надежда маленького человека самому когда-нибудь попасть туда, в "особые люди").


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Просто название фильма "белая ворона" звучало бы как нормальная (мело)драма о простом парне/девушке, возможно подростке - т.е. что-то "ближе к народу"...


Это по-русски «ворона» женского рода. Английские “crow/raven” определённого рода не имеют и не связывают перевод в этом плане, тем более, что фильм называется не просто “The White Crow”, а «Нуреев. Белый Ворон», что даёт совершенно иной план перевода. Кстати, последнее вдохновило, думаю, на название «Снайпер. Белый Ворон» 2022 года (“Sniper. The White Raven.”)


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Это по-русски «ворона» женского рода. Английские “crow/raven” определённого рода не имеют и не связывают перевод в этом плане, тем более, что фильм называется не просто “The White Crow”, а «Нуреев. Белый Ворон», что даёт совершенно иной план перевода.


Я про русское название фильма говорю. Кстати, а там по ходу действия появляется какая-либо отсылка к именно "ворон", или это только слово присутствует только в названии фильма?


----------



## Vovan

Название фильма должно быть максимально уникальным, чтобы в дальнейшем оно ассоциировалось исключительно с этим фильмом и ни с чем иным. Думаю, в этом и причина.



nizzebro said:


> Просто название фильма "белая ворона" звучало бы как нормальная (мело)драма о простом парне/девушке, возможно подростке - т.е. что-то "ближе к народу".


Вы серьезно?  Речь об иностранном фильме, поэтому даже под названием "Белая ворона" может скрываться все что угодно!



Rosett said:


> Это по-русски «ворона» женского рода. Английские “crow/raven” определённого рода не имеют.


Действительно, интересно: назвали бы фильм так, как назвали, если бы _crow _в английском было женского рода? Скорее всего, нет...


----------



## Maroseika

По-русски "белая ворона" легко и свободно применяется к мужчинам, недаром Марголин назван белым вороном в кавычках.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> По-русски "белая ворона" легко и свободно применяется к мужчинам, недаром Марголин назван белым вороном в кавычках.


Нуреева невозможно сравнивать с Марголиным в этом плане.


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> Вы серьезно?  Речь об иностранном фильме, поэтому даже под названием "Белая ворона" может скрываться все что угодно!


Может. Но название фильма, как правило - концепт, связанный с идеей фильма. Я только строю предположение, почему данный конкретный фильм назвали так, а не иначе (я его не смотрел, но надеюсь, что тот, кто смотрел, выскажет соображения по этому поводу).
.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Нуреева невозможно сравнивать с Марголиным в этом плане.


При чем тут личности? Речь об идиоме. С вороном оно настолько необычно, что требует кавычек.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> При чем тут личности? Речь об идиоме. С вороном оно настолько необычно, что требует кавычек.


Личность как раз при том. Более того,  «Белый Ворон» - это весьма яркая, выразительная характеристика именно личности.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Личность как раз при том. Более того,  «Белый Ворон» - это весьма яркая, выразительная характеристика именно личности.


И что она добавляет к характеристике "белая ворона", как называется фильм в оригинале и как называли его героя в реальной жизни?


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> И что она добавляет к характеристике "белая ворона", как называется фильм в оригинале и как называли его героя в реальной жизни?


Нуреев поднялся, возмужал и стал «вороном».
Эта характеристика подчёркивает в зрелом образе балетного танцовщика сильную мужскую черту и стирает чуждую ему идиоматику «белой вороны» из прежней жизни.
Кстати, образ его портретируется в белом трико - это тоже важно.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Он поднялся, возмужал и стал «вороном».
> Эта характеристика подчёркивает в зрелом образе балетного танцовщика сильную мужскую черту и стирает чуждую ему идиоматику «белой вороны» из прежней жизни.


От чем и речь. Это отсебятина российских прокатчиков, в оригинальном же названии ничего подобного нет. А если верить описанию фильма, то ничего такого нет и в нем самом. По мнению авторов, он так и остался белой вороной (фильм кончается побегом).


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> От чем и речь. Это отсебятина российских прокатчиков, в оригинальном же названии ничего подобного нет. А если верить описанию фильма, то ничего такого нет и в нем самом. По мнению авторов, он так и остался белой вороной (фильм кончается побегом).


Это были не прокатчики, а профессиональные переводчики. Они переводили весь фильм и все материалы к нему. Название переводится в самом конце, когда полностью сделано содержание. Если они написали «Белый Ворон», а не «Белая Ворона» (что было бы тривиально), и добавили фамилию героя фильма перед этим - значит, к этому были основания, которые вам непонятны.
После этого (в 2022 г.) был ещё «Снайпер. Белый Ворон», как показано выше.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> значит, к этому были основания, которые вам непонятны.


Ясно, спасибо.


----------

